# Importance of ECC memory?



## michaelrmgreen (Jan 8, 2010)

I was looking at low power server hardware when I chanced upon this Supermicro board recommended for entry level servers.
http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/ATOM/945/X7SLA.cfm?typ=H

I note it uses non EEC memory. How much of a disadvantage is this? How can I tell if a system with EEC memory is important to me or not?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2010)

ECC is error-correcting code. ECC memory can detect and correct bit errors. This can save you from severe crashes because of faulty memory.

You can tell if you need it or not by looking at the specs of the mainboard. The memory handling chips on the board need to be able to cope with ECC memory.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jan 8, 2010)

Non ECC memory is of course cheaper.
I think ECC memory is important for systems running 24/24. Also regular workstations make use of ECC memory.

For home desktops and laptops this is of minor importance since they're switched off more frequently.


----------



## crsd (Jan 8, 2010)

> I think ECC memory is important for systems running *24/24*.



Which universe are you from?  (Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Seeker (Jan 8, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> Which universe are you from?  (Sorry, couldn't resist)


From planet, where week is 24 days long and month has 96 days!


----------

